# GWP need a home



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Looks like a good opportunity for a nice dog transportation can be worked out

http://www.uplandjournal.com/cgi-bin/ik ... =2;t=47450


----------



## labhunter_1 (Apr 22, 2006)

Where are the dogs at? I would be interested in the white dog if she is still available.

Jeff


----------

